# Klassendiagramm in Netbeans



## me19877 (19. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte in Netbeans ein Klassendiagramm (UML) erstellen lassen. Ich hab das schon einmal gemacht... nur weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr wie das damals angestellt habe. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich das mache?


----------



## @x.l (19. Dez 2008)

hier


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2008)

toll!!! das hat mir jetzt echt weitergeholfen! sag mir doch einfach was ich in netbeans anklicken muss damit ich ein klassendiagramm erhalte!


----------



## Guasto (2. Jan 2011)

@x.l Ja, das hilft echt nicht
bissl spät, aber für alle, die es interessiert:
Violet UML Editor : easy to use, completely free


----------



## ohmp2007 (21. Dez 2011)

Kann man eigentlich sich nicht das Klassendiagramm in Netbeans ohne ein Zusatzprogramm anzeigen lassen? Das heisst mein Programmiertes Projekt entfach in ein UML umwandeln?

Danke


----------



## pro2 (21. Dez 2011)

ohmp2007 hat gesagt.:


> Kann man eigentlich sich nicht das Klassendiagramm in Netbeans ohne ein Zusatzprogramm anzeigen lassen? Das heisst mein Programmiertes Projekt entfach in ein UML umwandeln?
> 
> Danke



Nicht mehr seit 6.9 (?) glaube ich.


----------



## ohmp2007 (21. Dez 2011)

Hat mir vielleicht ein Lösung wie ich aus meinem Projekt in Netbeans mir das Klassendiagramm anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## ohmp2007 (22. Dez 2011)

Ok, habe es soweit hinbekommen! Konnte das Plugin für 6.8 installieren!

Kann mir einer sagen ob man sich ein fertiges Sequenzdiagramm anzeigen lassen kann? Bzw. ich will das Netbeans anhand meines Projektes von slebst mir dieses Sequenzdiagramm erstellt?

Danke


----------

